# 57.5 cm MXL for sale in Texas



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Not mine, but saw this ad in a club classifieds section:

http://woodlandscycling.org/index.php?option=com_classifieds&Itemid=41

Cheers,

Texbike


----------

